# Leo coughing all day



## xerosis (Apr 28, 2012)

My little 4 month old dog has been coughing like this (*



*) for 3 days.
Sometimes (early in the video you can see in the first 2 seconds) he gets up and coughs which usually ends with spitting, he does it 3-4 times then eventually he just lies down and continues to do what you see ...

I have taken him to a vet 2 times, both saying he just has a cold and gave some antibiotic liquid I need to give him, but somehow I feel it maybe more than that. 

It is just heartbreaking for me to watch him suffer like this. He barely has any energy and usually just wants to lie down and sleep, but he can't even get a good sleep cause of the coughing.

This is my first puppy and I have had him for 5 days only, just want him to get better ASAP!

Have you come across this before?
How long does it take for him to get better?

Thanks.

Can you guys please help me understand if the vet is right?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've never had a dog with a cold before, but being only 4 months old, he should have tons of energy. The vet didn't say it's kennel cough?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm really sorry to see Leo like that  he looks miserable and you must be so worried. Few questions- where did you get Leo from? He probably picked up something before he came to you. 

Next, about your vet stating it's a "cold"- if he is referring to common cold, it is NOT treated with antibiotics because antibiotics do not treat Viruses. On the other hand, antibiotics work for bacterial infections- such as bacterial kennel cough. Kennel cough is very contagious and is common in boarding or shelters. It is treatable but can make the dog dehydrated if he is not taking good oral intake. 

His cough in the video sounds suggestive of kennel cough (also known as infectious canine tracheobronchitis). The cough can have a honking noise quality. Please see a *different* vet because without auscultating Leo's lungs, we can't really make a diagnosis on video alone to rule out pneumonia, etc... He also appears to have some grunting/labored breathing- please keep an eye out that he isn't doing this for days and days. I'd go to a vet who will see him for follow-up visits and give him fluids- if very severe, some dogs are hospitalized.

Leo is young and more prone to dehydration and other complications- I'd get a syringe, pedialyte (or other electrolyte solution), and some Nutrical (or equivalent) on hand at home as well.

on a side note-- i can't help but think of dry skin when I read your screen name! Is there an interesting story behind your SN? 

keep us posted!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> I'm really sorry to see Leo like that  he looks miserable and you must be so worried. Few questions- where did you get Leo from? He probably picked up something before he came to you.
> 
> Next, about your vet stating it's a "cold"- if he is referring to common cold, it is NOT treated with antibiotics because antibiotics do not treat Viruses. On the other hand, antibiotics work for bacterial infections- such as bacterial kennel cough. Kennel cough is very contagious and is common in boarding or shelters. It is treatable but can make the dog dehydrated if he is not taking good oral intake.
> 
> ...


:good post - perfect:good post - perfect:good post - perfect:goodpost:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> I'm really sorry to see Leo like that  he looks miserable and you must be so worried. Few questions- where did you get Leo from? He probably picked up something before he came to you.
> 
> Next, about your vet stating it's a "cold"- if he is referring to common cold, it is NOT treated with antibiotics because antibiotics do not treat Viruses. On the other hand, antibiotics work for bacterial infections- such as bacterial kennel cough. Kennel cough is very contagious and is common in boarding or shelters. It is treatable but can make the dog dehydrated if he is not taking good oral intake.
> 
> ...




Agree! :goodpostoor little thing. I hope he feels better, soon!


----------



## xerosis (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you for this.

Yes by searching the Kennel Cough and viewing videos on YouTube I am now 100% sure it is the same, especially since the place we got him was very questionable. Poor thing is just so tired of it and he is so restless. Neither us nor him can sleep at night due to the cough. How long does something like this take to heal?

Basically the second vet told us it is possible Kennel Cough and gave him an injection (antibiotic) and also gave us a liquid antibiotic which we must give Leo 2 times a day using a syringe.

He eats and drinks well, so thank god that is not a problem.

There are times when an hour passes and he does not cough, and suddenly when it starts, it keeps going, and going until he just can't take it anymore and just lays on the ground trying to sleep through it .. it is extremely painful to watch.

What would you recommend we do now?

Regarding my SN, it is just a random name I chose 12 years ago when I played video games and was looking for something that started with an "x", years later, I still use wherever I sign up.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Poor baby, it sure sounds like kennel cough. I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, dear. Puppies are prone to kennel cough, unfortunately, and it can be more serious for them than with an adult dog.

This is an excellent link with lots of information:

Kennel Cough


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I had a little female with kennel cough. It scared me to death, as I never experienced it before. She recovered nicely from it!!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Poor baby seems really uncomfortable. It probably is kennel cough as others have said. He really should be up and around even so but you mentioned he is eating so that is good. Please keep us posted as to how Leo is feeling.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Seems like kennel cough to me too. Did you get him in a pet store or from a backyard breeder? I'm thinking that from your comments about them being questionable. I would let them know. This is one of those issues that we often warn people about -- it's heartbreaking to have a new puppy who is sick because of the conditions they were bred and kept in. Hope Leo gets better soon. Did the vet want a follow up?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

xerosis said:


> Thank you for this.
> 
> Yes by searching the Kennel Cough and viewing videos on YouTube I am now 100% sure it is the same, especially since the place we got him was very questionable. Poor thing is just so tired of it and he is so restless. Neither us nor him can sleep at night due to the cough. How long does something like this take to heal?
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, just catching up on this. My dear sweet Leo, also had kennel cough. If a qualified vet, did daignose it as kennel cough, they told me, to steam up the bathroom, like a Sauna, and lightly tap on his ribs area, so it does not end up in his lungs.

When we got Leo, I think I caught it like day two. It was a very dry cough. I did't like the sound of it. Please forgive me, I can't remember if they gave him meds or not, but the steamy showers, really did seem to help.

I had to do this 3 x a day. 

I hope this helps. By the way his name is Leo too :wub:


----------



## xerosis (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you so much guys! It's really heart warming to get all these nice responses from you. He is on antibiotic, we are trying to give him some small pieces of meat just for the energy and I also got some medicine to help with the throat.

Sometimes he gets so much better and suddenly gets cheerful for 10-20 minutes and then it starts.

I will do the steam / bathroom for sure. Do you by any chance remember how long it took for your little Leo to get better?

Thanks again, I will keep you updated. This too shall pass! Pray for little Leo.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

xerosis said:


> Thank you so much guys! It's really heart warming to get all these nice responses from you. He is on antibiotic, we are trying to give him some small pieces of meat just for the energy and I also got some medicine to help with the throat.
> 
> Sometimes he gets so much better and suddenly gets cheerful for 10-20 minutes and then it starts.
> 
> ...


Oh my have a terrible memory, when I am in Mommy mode. We caught it like the second day. But he did come around I would say in just a couple of weeks.
Double check with with the steam showers with your vet, that's what they told us to do, and it did seem to help him alot.

Bless his sweet little heart, I woud call the vet now to make sure the steam showers are okay. My Leo felt a great deal better after them, actually i coughed more then him. I really don't see the harm in trying, but remember to lightly tap on his sides, where his ribs are at.

Praying for dear little Leo, he will be better soon. hang in there.


----------



## xerosis (Apr 28, 2012)

allheart said:


> Oh my have a terrible memory, when I am in Mommy mode. We caught it like the second day. But he did come around I would say in just a couple of weeks.
> Double check with with the steam showers with your vet, that's what they told us to do, and it did seem to help him alot.
> 
> Bless his sweet little heart, I woud call the vet now to make sure the steam showers are okay. My Leo felt a great deal better after them, actually i coughed more then him. I really don't see the harm in trying, but remember to lightly tap on his sides, where his ribs are at.
> ...


Thank you so much. The doctor also agreed this is a good idea. We will start right away!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

xerosis said:


> Thank you so much. The doctor also agreed this is a good idea. We will start right away!


BTW - beautiful pictures of you and Leo. Hoping he'll be feeling a lot better soon.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

xerosis said:


> Thank you so much. The doctor also agreed this is a good idea. We will start right away!


Perfect!!!!! What I did was put the shower on, only using hot water, shut the door, from the outside, and in about 5 mintues or a little more, it's nice and steamy, then just sit with your baby (with the tolied seat down :thumbsup for a good 15 minutes. Do this 3 x a day, my Leo really felt better afterwards.

i wish you the best of luck.

Let us know, how you make out.

Hugs,
Christine


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Your little guy is really a doll.
I had a dog w/KC once from putting him in quarantine in the UK (required). It sounds awful & it lasted (even w/meds every day) for quite a while. It can be serious so do exactly what your vet tells you to make sure he recovers well. You might consider once he is well doing the vaccine---although lots of people hate it. The one now lasts 15 months I think, but we only get the nasal here & my two babies just had it & no problems. It can cause issues that are similar to KC but they only last about a week, and are mostly not the cough but cold-like.
Hoping for the best!


----------



## xerosis (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you so much.

Actually it seems he hates the Royal Canin we have been feeding him. The vet mentioned that perhaps give him some boiled chicken, and we tried right now.

He loved it so much, suddenly he started jumping and running after his food and got so excited, it was as if he was not sick at all. Of course after all was done he then went back to his normal sad sleepy mode, but interesting enough during that time he did not even cough at all.

Just thought I would share that with you will our little boy goes through the treatment.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I hope your little guy gets over this quickly. They are so pathetic when they are sick. Kennel cough is treatable. Just takes time. I know it is hard to lessen to their coughing. Mine had a cough from enlarged heart, heart murmur and collapsing trachea. It was awful to lessen to.


----------



## xerosis (Apr 28, 2012)

Guys,
I need your help on something. Except for the times he is sleeping he constantly makes the noise I put on YouTube, it used to happen now and then, but now it's just consistently happening.

He is just so tired of it and just goes under the table and tries to sleep (if the cough lets him).

Is this normal? ... 

Just awful to watch him like this  Poor thing is so restless ...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Please take him to an emergency ER---this is nothing to mess around w/and we are not qualified to handle such a severe need. Don't hesitate, please, for the sake of you baby. Let us know what they say/do. Insist on help!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Please take him to an emergency ER---this is nothing to mess around w/and we are not qualified to handle such a severe need. Don't hesitate, please, for the sake of you baby. Let us know what they say/do. Insist on help!


I agree with Sandi-- please don't hesitate in seeking vet care. 

I took care of my sister's rescue who had kennel cough contracted from the shelter. It took almost two weeks for him to fully recover. He was seen frequently by the vet and received IV fluids and antibiotics. I was fortunately able to care for him while my sister was at work- giving him sips of fluids via a syringe every 20 minutes to prevent dehydration. Her dog was 5-6 months old, large breed, weighed 45 pounds. He lost a lot of weight, but fortunately did not have to be hospitalized. However, a maltese is sooo much smaller and given the younger age of your dog, the severity/complications are much more dangerous.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, I hope your precious fluff baby is going to be okay. I agree that he should be taken to the ER. Maybe our Kat, who also lives in Dubai, can recommend a good vet if you need further help with that.

Your Leo is adorable. And, you are so pretty. A lovely picture of the two of you.

I feel so bad for you and Leo. Bless his heart ... you can see and hear in the video that he is not feeling well.

Please keep us updated. I will say some prayers that Leo feels better soon.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

praying for baby Leo.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Am hoping you got to the vet. I didn't realize you're in Dubai. I'm not sure how big Dubai is but as Marie said, definitely try to PM Kat (Katkoota) and she might know a really good vet.


----------



## xerosis (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks again guys. This is truly a wonderful environment to be in.
Everyone is as adorable as their cute little ones.

Good news is that Leo is much much better than yesterday, coughing much less and being a little playful as well, he even gave out a few barks today. I was sleeping on the bed and he jumped up and sat on my stomach and started staring at me with his big round eyes. 
He loves boiled chicken and I also give him a bit of the water as well, gives him so much energy.

I think the antibiotics make him drowsy and he gets the cough from time to time as well but generally he is so much better now. 

I think very soon if he continues like this he should have a full recovery starting next week.

Thanks for the support, I will keep you posted on his health.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

xerosis said:


> Thanks again guys. This is truly a wonderful environment to be in.
> Everyone is as adorable as their cute little ones.
> 
> Good news is that Leo is much much better than yesterday, coughing much less and being a little playful as well, he even gave out a few barks today. I was sleeping on the bed and he jumped up and sat on my stomach and started staring at me with his big round eyes.
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:We love hearing good news. Hope that Leo is on the doggie path to recovery. :wub:


----------



## xerosis (Apr 28, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Am hoping you got to the vet. I didn't realize you're in Dubai. I'm not sure how big Dubai is but as Marie said, definitely try to PM Kat (Katkoota) and she might know a really good vet.


Thank you, I just contacted Kat, hope to hear from her soon.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

xerosis said:


> Thank you, I just contacted Kat, hope to hear from her soon.


 
Oh that is a great update, and may it continue to, and I know it will. Oh by the way, not only is dear Leo, a dollbaby, but you are so gorgeous as well.

This good update truly made my day. 

And my little Leo, gives you little Leo a big paw hug :wub: Oh and he probably will kiss you too


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I was so worries for little Leo, like everyone else here.

We feel that all fluffs belongs to all of us:tender:, specially when they don't feel well, we worry as if they were our own.

So glad little Leo is starting to feel better.:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am just now reading through the thread. Happy to read that your boy is doing better. I hope you received my PM response (I forgot to tick on "save sent items" and the page went refreshing straight after I clicked on sent). The first vet place you mentioned taking him to is a big "no" of a place to go to, and in regards to the second one, I don't know which of them you took him to as there are quite the many in that area you mentioned. Some are better than others. I posted the malts' vet office. 

I didn't notice you are in Dubai too. How cool is that  I wish your cutie pie a speedy recovery :wub: do keep us posted about his health progress and feel free to contact me anytime.

We've had dogs ever since I was a child (a poodle named Melon). Now I have Snowy and Crystal. Snowy is my oldest malt and I've had him for almost 8 years (his got'cha day is June 2004 and he turned 8 in 31 March 2012). so I've checked on many places with him throughout the years and will be happy to assist. Just let me know


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sooo happy to hear Leo is doing better :aktion033:. Go Leo.....:chili: 

Praying for a full recovery and hope he will be back to himself playing like a puppy in no time. Please do keep us posted.


----------



## xerosis (Apr 28, 2012)

An update on our little Leo.
He is doing much better, last night he slept better and only woke up 2 times cause of coughing (while other nights he would cough throughout the night).

He plays again (but gets tired quickly), and follows me constantly. The cough is still there but generally we feel he is getting better.

Thanks for all the support. much love from us and our little Leo to you all.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Aw, he obviously loves you and wants to be wherever you are. Is it possible for you to get a sling or stroller so that he can be with you most of the time? I'm sure being near you is comforting to the little guy. 

Short, spaced out play sessions would be good for him as he does need to be a puppy, but shouldn't get too fatigued. If you can arrange some light to moderate play time that doesn't involve chasing or running, such as tugging a toy or playing with a treat ball, etc, that would be a good play outlet without making him too tired.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh I'm so happy that Leo is getting better. He looks so sweet!! The poor baby just wants to be a puppy... and once his cough is over he will be the puppy he wants to be! I love the picture of the two of you in your signature.. his face is so precious!! Well wishes to Leo for the rest of his recovery! :heart:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

xerosis said:


> My little 4 month old dog has been coughing like this (*Leo sick cough - YouTube*) for 3 days.
> Sometimes (early in the video you can see in the first 2 seconds) he gets up and coughs which usually ends with spitting, he does it 3-4 times then eventually he just lies down and continues to do what you see ...
> 
> I have taken him to a vet 2 times, both saying he just has a cold and gave some antibiotic liquid I need to give him, but somehow I feel it maybe more than that.
> ...


 
Hello there I just saw your post I got my Becky 1 month ago she was 4 months old and she had the exact same thing it was kennel cough that lead to bronchitis he will get better the first 3 -5 days of this is the worse and she was also lethargic for a few days please have hope it hard i know i just went through it let himrest and make sure he is drinking and getting his cough meds which by the way are like narcotic which will make him extremely sleppy  hope i helped :wub:


----------



## xerosis (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you so much guys.
The doctor has only prescribed antibiotics and no cough medicine.

In any case his coughing has become much less than before, hopefully next week he will be the silly little boy we know.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Glad he is doing better! He's such a cutie!


----------

